
Features of SARS-CoV-2 Genome Suggest Sophisticated Laboratory Modification - arantius
https://zenodo.org/record/4028830
======
daly
This paper is discussed on "This Week in Virology"
([https://www.microbe.tv/twiv/](https://www.microbe.tv/twiv/)) episode 664.

The paper is pure nonsense. Listen to virologist discuss it in detail.

Note that the doctor who is pushing this nonsense is connected to (and
apparently funded by) two organizations connected to Steve Bannon. Why would
Bannon care about pushing this nonsense?

